# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  لمسة مطر بين أوراق الورد .. شتاء أرواحكم

## دموع الغصون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساؤكم / صباحكم 
معطر برائحة تراب معطر بدغدغة المطر


 هالزاوية رح تكون النا لنجمع صور للمطر والخريف 
أكيد ببعض الأحيان الصورة بتكون أصدق من الكلمات وبتعبر عن مشاعرنا بطريقة أفضل 
علها تغسلنا بوابل من الآمان و تطهر قلوبنا 



هنا سوف نرى 


 لمسة مطر بين أوراق الورد .. وهسات أرواحكم بين طيات متصفحي 





أنتظركم جميعاً

----------


## rand yanal

303954_263166070393150_100000992778197_789223_1916195559_n.jpg



اعـشــق الشتــاء عـنـدمــا
  اتــشـاجـر انـا والـضـبـاب
  اكــتب اســـــم حـبـيـبي فيغطيه الــضـبـاب
  فــاعــود لـكـتـابــتـه
  فيغطـيه مــره اخـــري
 ونـمضـي اللـيـلـة اتـشـاجـر انـا والـضبـاب
  فـكـم اعـشـق الـشتـاء وكـم اعـشــق الـضبـاب ... واســ حبـيـبـي ـــــم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بيلسان

بَدأ الشِتاء يَزحف ، 
وما مِن معطَف يُدثر هشاشة قَلبي ،

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بيلسان

رفقا بذاكرتي يا مطر

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿



----------


## 扔沐



----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

**

*

***

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿



----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿



----------


## shams spring

*
          砬 讶 ....

 芹俞 邈驺 咩 售俞 擎亚 轻蕴 绒匮鞘 轻阖 ...........
         倾碥苘苘
*

----------


## 扔沐



----------


## 勉糖 轻糟嫖



----------


## é¦™ه­ڑ è½»ه£…é©؟



----------


## é¦™ه­ڑ è½»ه£…é©؟



----------


## بسمه



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بسمه



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ظَلَلتُ وَاقِفَةً تَحْتَ المَطَرْ ،، كُنْتُ أنْتَظِرُ طَيْفَكَ يَمُرُ بِي
    لِمَ تَأخْرتَ ،،؟ أضَلَلْتَ الطَريقَ

228855_1892004149845_1533757902_31621426_3120828_n.jpg

----------


## shams spring



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بسمه



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

مطر , صور مطر , مطر متحرك , صور مطر متحركة , صور متحركة , شتاء متحرك , شتاء , صور شتاء

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## الوسادة

*


يمكن الشتا النا او عالقليلة بالنسبة الي حلو كتير بس بالنسبة لفئة أخرى من الناس فهو عبأ تقيل مو لأنهم هم ما بحبوا بس لأنهم ما بيتحملوا برده و ما في مكان يدفيهم 


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## بسمه



----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون

شو رأيكو بالصورة لساتني مبتدئه بعرف ، بس هي تجربه حبيت تشوفوها

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## mylife079

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_gsgmw6PgKE...-the-rain2.jpg

----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بسمه

rain4.jpg ................

----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## بسمه



----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## العقيق الاحمر



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بسمه



----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## أمجاد الشموخ



----------


## أمجاد الشموخ



----------


## أمجاد الشموخ



----------


## بسمه



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بسمه



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## حسان القضاة



----------


## دموع الغصون

صور مطر , أمطار بالصور

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## بسمه



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ظَلَلتُ وَاقِفَةً تَحْتَ المَطَرْ ،، كُنْتُ أنْتَظِرُ طَيْفَكَ يَمُرُ بِي
لِمَ تَأخْرتَ ،،؟ أضَلَلْتَ الطَريقَ

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

*









*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

في الشتـــــاء
يتساقط المطرُ فيغسل أحقاد الصدور وسواد القلوب . 
في الشتـــــاء ترعدُ السماءُ فتذكر كل طاغٍ بقدرة الجبار .
في الشتـــــاء
يدركُ كل قاسٍ أن البرودة قاسيةٌ جداً.
أنا أعشق الشتاء دون الصيف.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
أمطري يا سمائي حزناً . . 
أمطري ألماً . . أمطري شوقاً 
أمطري كياناً مبعثراً . . كـ تبعثر حبّات المطر 

Melhem
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
أمطري يا سمائي حزناً . . 
أمطري ألماً . . أمطري شوقاً 
أمطري كياناً مبعثراً . . كـ تبعثر حبّات المطر 

Melhem
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

أتـوقُ بِـكِـلِ ما أوتيتُ من شَـوقٍ إلى فصلِ شتاءٍ نرقصُ فيهِ معاً كالأطفالِ تحتَ المَـطر

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## &روان&

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vESRPYoCoS...s320/12511.jpg



صوت المطر
منظره من النافذه
رائحته
.لسعه البرد التى تصاحبه
خفقان قلبى لمنظره

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*




*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

780f0e7caa.jpg 

يزداد جمال الوردة كلما ازداد هطول المطر عليها .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مَضى عآم وَ شِتآء أخَرُ أتى , ورآئحةُ مِعطفِكْ لَم تفآرق قلبِي بَعد !*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*






*

----------


## محمد العزام

لمسة الشتاء 
تكون امام اعيننا عندما نرى الشتاء يتساقط 
عندما نشاهد ونسمع صوت الريح وينتابنا الخوف ولكن بعدها الامان والدفئ بمجرد نزول المطر

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## دموع الغصون

*




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## siiin

مليح سوى سوى

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## &روان&



----------


## دموع الغصون

*


*

----------


## &روان&



----------


## &روان&



----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------

